# Another attempt to make a sig,



## KingdomBlade (Aug 27, 2009)

This time, I used Deep Dive, added some text using a certain awesome font, blurred some pics, didn't blur some. All the same but slightly different, and I wan't your opinion on which is the best.

The original image


Spoiler











Darkened


Spoiler










Even more darkened


Spoiler










Original w/ text blur


Spoiler










Blurred darkened


Spoiler










Blurred really dark


Spoiler











So, there is a huge amount here, which of these should I use?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 27, 2009)

The Original w/ text blur is the best one there i'd say, could use with a border and a stroke around the text to make it more visible, but good attempts.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 30, 2009)

It being darkened makes it look like it's bad on the eyes/alot of contrast

So yeah, original text with blur


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

i liked your old sig/ava


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2009)

Really? The ava was not original. And the sig was, just another attempt you see. Or are you referring to the one by luke_c?

EDIT: Just in case anyone was wondering, the font I used was Evanescent. The font of the band Evanescence. If anyone is interested in using it, look here: http://www.dafont.com/evanescence.font


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I'd choose the original image or the original blurred image over everything else but I feel you can do better then this. I hope to see more work from you Kingdom Blade.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

What do you think about the ava?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> What do you think about the ava?


It's good but again, I feel you can do a lot better then this. It wouldn't hurt to throw in a C4D or two in there.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

What's a C4D?


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> What's a C4D?



A 3D render, usually created within Cinema 4D, but other programs (3d Studio Max, Maya) can also be used.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> What's a C4D?


A C4D is a render that instead of being used for for display, gives effects or amplifies the background of art. My avatar for example uses C4Ds, you can see a sort of "ray" coming out of his hat and around it.

And yeah, Law got it right too.

http://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x87/spy.../C4D%20Renders/

Here are a bunch of C4D resources you can use.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, lemme try later.

Wait a minute. It's not transparent?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Ok, lemme try later.
> 
> Wait a minute. It's not transparent?


Some are, some aren't. I put all the C4Ds on color dodge layers and lower the opacity cause like I said, they are only to be used for effect.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, let me try in a while. They do look good.


----------



## Splych (Aug 31, 2009)

Your old siggy is better ;P

This one is... Nyeh. I just don't feel it. Add border.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Start a new one from scratch, take your time, and make it look nice, at the moment your sig and avatar are a bit meh.


----------



## Splych (Sep 1, 2009)

It was in one of those threads where you announce a new avatar created. It was that one with a stock image? I told you to add stockimages and you said alright leme try... Then you made it... I think the person was Sora...


----------

